# What Your Dreams Mean?..



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 25, 2008)

Interpreting Dreams


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 25, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> Interpreting Dreams


I didnt look at that site, but just to testify to it being some what real... Ive had TWO occasions when this has proven to be true...

Once I had a dream when I was around 18 that I was looking over a peir and I seen a big silver shiny coin at the bottom... I looked it up and it said, that I would be running into some money soon. Other than a paycheck I wasnt expecting anything. But like 2 days later this aunt that is not even close to me sent me a 1500 dollar check... "just because".... she never even sent me a birthday card before.

This is gonna be sick...but you cant control your dreams.
I had a dream that my dad and I were doin it... So I woke up feeling kinda sick and I wanted to know what it was about. 
It said that someone close to me would be dying soon.
He committed suicide like a week later.
Coincidence? Who knows.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I didnt look at that site, but just to testify to it being some what real... Ive had TWO occasions when this has proven to be true...
> 
> Once I had a dream when I was around 18 that I was looking over a peir and I seen a big silver shiny coin at the bottom... I looked it up and it said, that I would be running into some money soon. Other than a paycheck I wasnt expecting anything. But like 2 days later this aunt that is not even close to me sent me a 1500 dollar check... "just because".... she never even sent me a birthday card before.
> 
> ...


lol its real..theres a reason we dream about weird shit. go to 
Dreams: Symbolism


----------



## Sirius (Feb 26, 2008)

lol, dude I think fuckin your dad is a nightmare not a dream, at least I hope not.

But yes, I have been in a dream and was able to control what I did in the dream. I noticed that whatever I did other people in the dream would just go along with it.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sirius said:


> lol, dude I think fuckin your dad is a nightmare not a dream, at least I hope not.
> 
> But yes, I have been in a dream and was able to control what I did in the dream. I noticed that whatever I did other people in the dream would just go along with it.


hmmm i dont think you can control your dreams. dreams are like messages i think.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Sirius said:


> lol, dude I think fuckin your dad is a nightmare not a dream, at least I hope not.


a nightmare is still dreaming. 
What the fuck do you think I got off or something? You cant control what the fuck you dream about.
And when you do, its rare.


----------



## Schmidty (Feb 26, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> hmmm i dont think you can control your dreams. dreams are like messages i think.


It's called Lucid Dreaming. And its completely possible to become completely conscious and in control of your dreams. 

Dreams are fascinating! How could a full third of anyone's life (how much time you spend asleep) be useless!?!? I have been a firm believer in the "healing and helping" power of dreams for a long time.


----------



## Sirius (Feb 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> a nightmare is still dreaming.
> What the fuck do you think I got off or something? You cant control what the fuck you dream about.
> And when you do, its rare.


No, I didnt mean it like that.

I have never been able to control the subject I dream about or place, but once im in the dream its like I can tell my self in the dream how to control what I do in the dream. 

Its not like im just watching the dream happen, my actions that I am controlling in the dream affects the outcome. I find nightmares to be very different tho, such as the one u experienced. I have never been able to control a nightmare in any way, fear might have something to do with it, im not sure.

But I was not saying you enjoyed it, just saying there is a difference, at least in my experience.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Sirius said:


> No, I didnt mean it like that.


I think it was the "atleast I hope not." That pissed me off. Sorry. That just kinda offended me.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't feel bad Jamie...I had a dream I was doin my mom one night...it really freaked me out. I wasn't right all damn day.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 27, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Don't feel bad Jamie...I had a dream I was doin my mom one night...it really freaked me out. I wasn't right all damn day.


Thanks... I dont feel bad. You cant always control what goes on. 
I had a dream one night that I was preforming oral sex on a friend that had a green, disease infested crotch...eww. In my dream I really enjoyed it. HAHA. I couldnt get that outta my head for a while.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess because I'm an ex-addict I ALWAYS have dreams about doing drugs. Anything from smoking meth to banging Oxy's. I always have the shit in my hand and am sooooooo close to getting to do them, but something always happens and I can't. It's really frustrating


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 27, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I guess because I'm an ex-addict I ALWAYS have dreams about doing drugs. Anything from smoking meth to banging Oxy's. I always have the shit in my hand and am sooooooo close to getting to do them, but something always happens and I can't. It's really frustrating


That sucks. .


----------



## Farm Friend (Feb 27, 2008)

I dream a lot about people who have passed away and I was close to them or old friends that I have lost contact with over the years. Sometimes you wake up and it seems so real like you really got to hang out with that person. I always wonder if it is a message or maybe they are thinking of me.. I don't know but dreams are fascinating.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I have dreams about my deceased father alot. In the dreams he NEVER talks to me...he's just there...watching. I like to think that he is just checking in on me from time to time.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 27, 2008)

Farm Friend said:


> I dream a lot about people who have passed away and I was close to them or old friends that I have lost contact with over the years. Sometimes you wake up and it seems so real like you really got to hang out with that person. I always wonder if it is a message or maybe they are thinking of me.. I don't know but dreams are fascinating.


I totally believe thats really them visiting you. When my Dad committed suicide he wrote everyone notes but me. Like around 20. Including my two sisters. We had been in a lil spat 2 months before and I told him not to write me again until he grows up... well he didnt write. So I was so upset, cause I felt like there was no closure. One day I while I was hiking on the Napali Coast (which we often did together) I spoke out loud and asked if he could help me find closure. That night, he came to me in my dream. I pulled up at his house, he walked out and we hugged and we both started crying and the hug felt like it lasted forever... he said that he was sorry for what he did and he will always love me and be there for me. I woke up in tears but, therapeutically it really helped.
My Mema died Dec 23, she was like my mom, my role model and I was with her when she died. I usually dream about her every night. The one that sticks out most I had about 2 weeks ago, she said "This is great, I get to see you anytime I want now." It really made me sad but at the same time made me happy because I feel she is always near me.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 27, 2008)

One time...right after I moved to Tampa...I happened across some Oxy's through a friend of a friend. I figured what the hell...one won't get me addicted again...so I got it. All went well and of course I proceeded to get fucked up that night. Anyways..after I finally made it to sleep, I had a dream that my dad was in my apartment. He never said a word to me, but I got this really strong feeling that he was angry with me. He never said a word.......when I woke up I felt so dissapointed in myself for doing the Oxy. I felt like I was 10 years old again and my dad had just reprimanded me for doing some dumb shit. I haven't touched another one since.

This is significant because when my dad passed, I was still a junkie and he knew it. It wasn't until after he passed that I cleaned myself up. I truly believe that was his way of showing me that he was dissapointed with my actions.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 27, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> One time...right after I moved to Tampa...I happened across some Oxy's through a friend of a friend. I figured what the hell...one won't get me addicted again...so I got it. All went well and of course I proceeded to get fucked up that night. Anyways..after I finally made it to sleep, I had a dream that my dad was in my apartment. He never said a word to me, but I got this really strong feeling that he was angry with me. He never said a word.......when I woke up I felt so dissapointed in myself for doing the Oxy. I felt like I was 10 years old again and my dad had just reprimanded me for doing some dumb shit. I haven't touched another one since.
> 
> This is significant because when my dad passed, I was still a junkie and he knew it. It wasn't until after he passed that I cleaned myself up. I truly believe that was his way of showing me that he was dissapointed with my actions.


. 
Atleast you havent touched another one since.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 27, 2008)

OK so I have been having the same damn dream for about 2 years now. It always takes place in this enourmous house with a pond in the front yard. I have never seen this place before in my life. Sometimes the house is clean and new, and other times it looks like it's 100 years old and all dillapidated and shit. Me and my girl are ALWAYS running from something, but I can never see what it is...it's always right behind me and I never turn around to see what it is....all I know is that I need to run. The house is so huge it's like a maze...every door I open leads to another door, then another, then another, etc.....Eventually I just wake up. It's very strange because I have never had recurring dreams up until this started. Imma go see what it means......


----------



## Unique (Feb 27, 2008)

I had the most vivid dream one night that my tongue was covered with a thick build up of nasty crust. I was brushing my teeth and it was just flaking off of my tongue...pretty gross i know.

Anyway i read about it and it said that i need to watch my mouth cuz it will get me in trouble (smart mouth kinda thing).....two weeks later i got into it with my boss and ended up quiting my job.

Do dreams really come true....or is it more the power of suggestion type thing?.....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wes87t (Feb 27, 2008)

To me... interpreting dreams is really easy. People make it way to fucking hard... there is nothing mystical about dreaming. Dreaming does not give you foresight or any sort of gibberish. Be honest with yourself and ask yourself what you've been thinking "subconsciously" or if anything has been bothering you that way....


But I do believe that dreaming is therapeutic as well... As long as you don't over-think it.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 27, 2008)

i always have dreams about fighting or flying and recently about lookin for shrooms in the woods.


----------



## Farm Friend (Feb 27, 2008)

One time my boy friends dad died totally unexpectedly. That night I had these vivid dreams of him standing next to my bed telling me to pass a message on to his wife. The next morning I told her my dream and what he said. The message made no sense to me - it was some kind of inside joke - but it meant something to her. I think there is a lot to our dreams and it is good to listen to them. This has been a really good post!!!


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 27, 2008)

Farm Friend said:


> One time my boy friends dad died totally unexpectedly. That night I had these vivid dreams of him standing next to my bed telling me to pass a message on to his wife. The next morning I told her my dream and what he said. The message made no sense to me - it was some kind of inside joke - but it meant something to her. I think there is a lot to our dreams and it is good to listen to them. *This has been a really good post!!*!



aw your jus sayin that


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 1, 2008)

Man I Always Have These Crazy Ass Dreams And They Feel Soooo Real Too.
I Hate Dreaming About Having Alot of Weed And Waking Up And Realizing It Was Jus A Dream


----------



## Unique (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a dream one night i was eating this HUGE marshmallow......when i woke up i couldn't find my damn pillow!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't dream... I'm always high and from what I recall(loss of short term memoryLOL).. you don't REM sleep and IIRC you must be in REM mode to dream?? I don't remember I don't feel like reading the site. I've never seen any correlations to anything when i have dreamed in the past though either..


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Man these nicotine patches I'm on have got me dreaming some CRAZY ass shit.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

I like this thread 
and I liked the link  I cant interprit any of my dumb dreems!!!!
I have like 4 dreems that I have all the time for the last 2 or 3 years, its pretty weird 
I always think my dead relatives are to bussy to come check out whats going on, I know if I died, I'd go talk to god for like 10 years, than all my dead relatives for 10 years, than some cheeseburgers for awhile, than I would go talk to all the dead people I always wanted to talk to, like, albert einstein, and tony montana, and the like   and I'd do that for maybe 100-150 years... did I mention Id be smoking this whole time? and growing? yea... thats how its going to happen...


----------



## OakRollsSlow (Mar 17, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Man these nicotine patches I'm on have got me dreaming some CRAZY ass shit.


my dad said the same thing when he was using them. 
he said he was having dreams of me and my sister dying.... no good


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, I followed the link and it didn't help me. 

The other night I had a dream that I was being chased by this pack of howler monkeys. I was running through a forrest, and I came up on a tree that had like a little tree house up in it, more like a box. I climbed the tree and hid in the box. The monkeys all swarmed by me, but one was lagging behind. It came looking in the box, and I immediately thought "If he starts howling and making noise, the rest are going to find me." And as soon as I finished that though, I reached out and snapped the monkey's neck, before it could make a sound. 

When I woke up, I was...just kinda shocked that I could do something like that, even in a dream. But anyone got any ideas about what that means? I looked it up on the net, and all I can find is that monkeys generally represent people close to you lying to you...so what the hell does the neck snapping mean?


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a dream about a week before last christmas that I won 10,000 dollars. simple dream don't know how I won it. lottery, poker etc. Didn't think ne thing of it exept that I have always believed dreams are more then "just a dream" so less than 2 days later I get a call asking if I want a job on a 3 month term position, I take it and am just about done(1-2 more weeks) didn't know the pay untill 3rd week now that I've figured my hours and wage it will be within $200 of $10,000.


----------



## DocFL (Apr 12, 2008)

Keep up the good work on staying off the stuff. I really think it's possible your pop was doing just what you think. Being a Dad I can tell ya I'd come back to put my kid in the right path if I had the ability. 

And with that, have some peace knowing he's also aware of you going striaght, bro. I bet he's proud of ya for it.


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 15, 2008)

I always told my grandma of my dreams and even till this day. Everytime i dream of somthing odd i tell her, and she usually interprets the dream. I once had a dream of me eating a lot of meat, and inside the beef was a lot of money. (according to my grandma meat and money is a bad sign when you recieve because she said money was evil) So in the dream my goal was to eat all the meat to collect all the money and so i did i put the money in a bag and put it in the trunk of my car. and headed home.

The same day at night, i lose traction on some wet floors and hit a curb... fucking up the whole differential and axle and rocker panals/frame.. (car= totaled)

Another dream i had was when I lost a shit ton of money... I kept pulling money out of my pockets and the wind would blow it out of my hands... and i was feeling weak and couldnt run after it. 

The same day in the afternoon i get a call from a person in texas that wants to buy my car.. (had it for sale for 2 months) He flew from texas and came picked it up.. 

ive had many other dreams as well that just kind of hint of what will happen next

IM very sure dreams do interpret many things in life due to personal experience.


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (May 10, 2008)

my mom recently passed away. after reading through this, i remember her dying in a dream weaks bfor. i woke up a mess, just balling. she died two weeks later. dreams are inlightening, there is so much still we as a race dont even know about ourselves. dejavu for instince, it seems to me almost every week i find my self, or realize what just happened or wut i was doing was almost irrely played out. like after it happened i could predict the next outcome of the situation. i kept it to myself. but thats wierd.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 10, 2008)

Sandra Brown says the deja vu is a sign that you're on the right track in your life. Of course...she believes that we all plan out lives out for ourselves before we live them. But that's what she says about deja vu, that it's a way to know you're on the track that you planned for yourself.


----------



## Lacy (May 10, 2008)

*absolutely and lucid dreaming is awesome. Often have lucid dreams. *


Schmidty said:


> It's called Lucid Dreaming. And its completely possible to become completely conscious and in control of your dreams.
> 
> Dreams are fascinating! How could a full third of anyone's life (how much time you spend asleep) be useless!?!? I have been a firm believer in the "healing and helping" power of dreams for a long time.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 10, 2008)

Lucid dreaming is the SHIT. lol, whenever I realize I'm in a dream and I can control it, I totally take advantage of that shit. Like I force my dream to go down completely different paths.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 10, 2008)

This could be a lucid dream right now.....you have no idea if I am really a separate entity willfully controlling myself, or if I am just a figment or creation of your imagination or subconscience.

Needless to say, I think I think the same as you on this one.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 11, 2008)

lol, what? When I'm lucid dreaming, I know I'm dreaming. That's the only time I can do it. If it's one of those dreams that you don't know is a dream, I can't lucid dream because...I think I'm awake, you know?

Pretty much, the way I control my dreams is by willing things to happen. Like I tell myself something as if it's fact, and it will happen. If I don't believe it, it won't work. So, if I'm having a dream that I don't know is a dream, then I don't even TRY to will my dream to change, because I think I'm awake, and I can't change reality with will power, you know?


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_I believe we plan the lessons we need to learn but not how they are to be learned. Thats is up to our own free will._
_Deja vu....OMG sometimes that is scary shit. I get that often and it isn't all because I am on the right path._

_Lucid dreaming rocks. I figure if I can make my day dreams into what they are then surely I can do the same with my night dreams.  _

_The only repeating dream I ever have is a dream that I haven't had in a long while until last week._

_I have this dream that my dead brother is really alive but just doesn't want to see me or anyone in our family. Its so very sad and I end up almost in tears when I wake up. I used to have the dream constantly but have not had it for years now._

_I seem to have it when I am going off track from my spiritually self and it is almost like my brother is saying that I am never gonna have any kind of repore with him if I continue down the path I am going. Thats is my own interpretation of it. I can't wrap my head around a random list of symbols that are supposed to mean this or that. Thats just too vague for me to put any faith in at all._

_Like to dream about monkeys////That means someone is lying to you. ???? I dunno wikid. I think that is searching too deep. I never dream about monkeys because i'm not really too fond of them but if I did dream about them the last thing I would think of is that someone is lying to me. That kind of thing you just feel in your heart. At least I do anyway. _



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sandra Brown says the deja vu is a sign that you're on the right track in your life. Of course...she believes that we all plan out lives out for ourselves before we live them. But that's what she says about deja vu, that it's a way to know you're on the track that you planned for yourself.





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lucid dreaming is the SHIT. lol, whenever I realize I'm in a dream and I can control it, I totally take advantage of that shit. Like I force my dream to go down completely different paths.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Pretty much, the way I control my dreams is by willing things to happen. Like I tell myself something as if it's fact, and it will happen. If I don't believe it, it won't work.


That's the way the "real" world works as well




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I can't change reality with will power, you know?


I do know...and yes you can!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

lol, no, you can't. I can't will myself to be blonde, I can't will myself to be taller, I can't will my dead grandmother back to life....

lol, so what parts of reality are you talking about?


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

The ones you do have control over!!

You can't try to argue a point that your way of thinking is better by using unrealistic situations as examples of how things won't work..no shit you can't do anything about stuff that is governed by the physical laws of this universe.....yet!! 

And just for the record, in the human body cells are constantly dieing off and being replaced by new cells.....so if one were to be able to control their personal programming or DNA I think you could change things such as hair color or height.....it just may take some time for your head to fully change colors....the height thing may be noticeable tomorrow. As for your dead grandmother...well that may take a little more doing. But of course the bottom line still is.......You have to believe these things are possible. Remember, everything is made up of energy at their most basic level. I think interpreting and interacting with that energy is fairly easy for most. And that just leads to the thought that if you can interpret and interact with something, you can manipulate it!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

lol, well no duh! I'm talking about in lucid dreaming when you can change EVERYTHING, like from the color of the sky to the person you're with, hell, even an entirely new dream if you want.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

sorry, I was editing at the same time....does my new response change your thoughts??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

well, this is feeling a little too much like you're saying reality is relative. It's not. I mean, someone who's blind doesn't persieve that there is a wall in front of them with their eyes, but it's still there. If they ran into it, it would hurt, because it's really there. 

I know my examples were a little over the top, but my point was that reality isn't relative, it can't be changed through will power. To change something in reality you need to take real steps towards making that change come about.


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_I beg to differ. Reality can be altered through quantum mechanics by changing molecular structure but thats a whole new topic _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> well, this is feeling a little too much like you're saying reality is relative. It's not. I mean, someone who's blind doesn't persieve that there is a wall in front of them with their eyes, but it's still there. If they ran into it, it would hurt, because it's really there.
> 
> I know my examples were a little over the top, but my point was that reality isn't relative, it can't be changed through will power. To change something in reality you need to take real steps towards making that change come about.


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*and why would you wanna change to a blond? You're way to smart for that wikid*
*oh btw....did you have a hang over today?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

lol, no, the partying continued! lol, cuz not everyone i know gets along together, so we gotta divide up our celebrating into groups that can get along. Today I went to brunch, had eggs benedict for the first time ever (BOMB, incase you didn't know) then we had a combination mothers day/my birthday get together with family...

I did take a nap in the middle of the day because I was wiped out from yesterday.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I beg to differ. Reality can be altered through quantum mechanics by changing molecular structure but thats a whole new topic _


That is a step...but at some point you get to the same answer...everything has a reason for happening until you get to the Planck scale. It's basically the smallest layer of the universe that science has been able to detect and observe. At that level everything basically connects and interacts like an ocean of energy. Something at that level is always responsible for what happens at our level of "3d reality" A chain reaction effect if you will. So the question then turns to what starts the chain reactions in the energy state..........THAT is the big mystery, isn't it?? And I think it is pretty safe to say that even if nobody understands how that works, can't see it work...and even if no one believes in it, all of that still doesn't make it any less true

Of course that is just my thoughts and opinions on how this glorious thing called the universe that is in my life works...just from my perspective.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, no, the partying continued! lol, cuz not everyone i know gets along together, so we gotta divide up our celebrating into groups that can get along. Today I went to brunch, had eggs benedict for the first time ever (BOMB, incase you didn't know) then we had a combination mothers day/my birthday get together with family...
> 
> I did take a nap in the middle of the day because I was wiped out from yesterday.


Sounds like a nice day all together.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

...oh and eggs benedict are quite good


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_absolutely. Because everything at a core level is energy and energy can be changed BUT not destroyed. _






sgtpeppr said:


> That is a step...but at some point you get to the same answer...everything has a reason for happening until you get to the Planck scale. It's basically the smallest layer of the universe that science has been able to detect and observe. At that level everything basically connects and interacts like an ocean of energy. Something at that level is always responsible for what happens at our level of "3d reality" A chain reaction effect if you will. So the question then turns to what starts the chain reactions in the energy state..........THAT is the big mystery, isn't it?? And I think it is pretty safe to say that even if nobody understands how that works, can't see it work...and even if no one believes in it, all of that still doesn't make it any less true
> 
> Of course that is just my thoughts and opinions on how this glorious thing called the universe that is in my life works...just from my perspective.


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_Well it makes me very happy that you had a good time wikid. I thought of you a lot yesterday and was sending you love and best birthday wishes._










Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, no, the partying continued! lol, cuz not everyone i know gets along together, so we gotta divide up our celebrating into groups that can get along. Today I went to brunch, had eggs benedict for the first time ever (BOMB, incase you didn't know) then we had a combination mothers day/my birthday get together with family...
> 
> I did take a nap in the middle of the day because I was wiped out from yesterday.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

I think I need to give you a diploma now or something???


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

I don't think anyone would mind


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*I guess she did mind. *

*Wow wikid. Whats up gurl?*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

She's probably just in the shower or something....I'm sure she hasn't forgotten you  *wipes tear from corner of eye*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_Wow. I hope so. I can't think of anything I have said or done that would have her avoid me. _

_Ouch.  hands sgt a kleenex while dabbing her own tear stained face._

_Throws hair back away from face and places back of hand on forehead. _


_Boooo hooooooo Ok that was drama over kill but I is sad now. _

_Oh wikid. where did you go??? What did I do?_



sgtpeppr said:


> She's probably just in the shower or something....I'm sure she hasn't forgotten you  *wipes tear from corner of eye*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

Who knows...
maybe it wasn't you...
....maybe it was me!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_nah. _

_Wow. I totally stumped._




sgtpeppr said:


> Who knows...
> maybe it wasn't you...
> ....maybe it was me!!!!!!!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

pffff...yeah......I guess I'm not cool enough to run her off.....fine, I'll go back over here.

*shuffles feet and kicks rock in the dirt*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_joins sgt in kicking rocks around. ........_

_wow. Ok this hurts way more than it should. _

_I just can't wrap my brain around it. _


_wtf???????????_





sgtpeppr said:


> pffff...yeah......I guess I'm not cool enough to run her off.....fine, I'll go back over here.
> 
> *shuffles feet and kicks rock in the dirt*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

I don't know what happened...but I'm getting tired. I think she may have to be classified M.I.A. 

Should be start contacting the milk carton distributers??


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_ummm... we'll wait 24 hours and then proceed _


sgtpeppr said:


> I don't know what happened...but I'm getting tired. I think she may have to be classified M.I.A.
> 
> Should be start contacting the milk carton distributers??


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like a plan....I decided not to go to bed just yet, but to take a bong hit and play some FIFA 08......I love making those little computer guys run the way I can't.


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_flew over my head.  FIFA ...computer guys???_

_I think I have hamsters running on a wheel working my computer. Its so slow. _


sgtpeppr said:


> Sounds like a plan....I decided not to go to bed just yet, but to take a bong hit and play some FIFA 08......I love making those little computer guys run the way I can't.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

That's funny......Its a soccer game on my computer


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

lmao, you guys got pretty funny in here. I enjoyed the reading, and now have to respond to some....



sgtpeppr said:


> Who knows...
> maybe it wasn't you...
> ....maybe it was me!!!!!!!


It WAS *dun Dun DUN*



sgtpeppr said:


> pffff...yeah......I guess I'm not cool enough to run her off.....fine, I'll go back over here.
> 
> *shuffles feet and kicks rock in the dirt*


lol, awwww, that's funny! But yeah...no offense sgt, but it takes someone with a little more....I dunno, something to scare me off. Like fdd, he could scare me. Lacy when she's mad. Sometimes Zeke....

But yeah, you're just too nice and laid back hun, sorry!



sgtpeppr said:


> I don't know what happened...but I'm getting tired. I think she may have to be classified M.I.A.
> 
> Should be start contacting the milk carton distributers??


Make sure you use a pick of me ripping a bong, you know, so people will recognize me.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 13, 2008)

I've been dreaming about seeing my favorite musical artist in concert just about every night for the last month or so. She's from Japan, and has never released an album here nor even appeared in concert. It was announced she'd be coming to perform at an event in Baltimore ... and I didn't think I was gonna be able to go ... but a whole bunch of things fell into place at just the right time so now ... I'm off to Baltimore come this August.

Her music has been a huge part of my life for the last 8 years or so. Since she put up a website, I've been reading her blog 'n stuff.... I can hardly believe she's coming here. All the dreams I have are of me actually meeting her and talking to her ... doubt that'll happen, but if it does ... *shivers with glee*


----------



## DWR (Jun 26, 2008)

I've dreamt about many girls in my dreams ^^ Even fell in love and when i woke up i was like DAMN !


----------



## soulflyx2k (Jun 27, 2008)

All i got to say here is: Dont say \"You cant control what you dream about\" when you actually mean \"I cant control what I dream about\". Because that is incorrect.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

Who said that? *confused*


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Who said that? *confused*





jamiemichelle said:


> This is gonna be sick...but you cant control your dreams.
> I had a dream that my dad and I were doin it... So I woke up feeling kinda sick and I wanted to know what it was about.
> It said that someone close to me would be dying soon.
> He committed suicide like a week later.
> Coincidence? Who knows.


.............youve never had a dream where you knew you were in a dream? I have but I couldnt really control it, but its possible its called lucid dreaming


----------



## soulflyx2k (Jun 28, 2008)

The Art of Dreaming 

Learn how to go into a dream consciously as your body falls asleep and mind stays awake.... And learn how to recognize the dream state so that you can realize you are dreaming and thus change the dream. 

Those are the two methods for lucid dreaming. I think that Being able to go into a dream has a much broader use... As one can leave their body during this, or travel to whatever realm is wished. Its a point of consciousness where you relinquish control over your physical body and focus all energy into the mind. And at this point you have no control over your body, or your head, but you have a crisp clarity of thought as you are in a different plane. Everything at first is black, until you decide what you want to do, a simple thought can create a entire dream.


----------



## soulflyx2k (Jun 28, 2008)

Heres a quote for people interested



> Sorcery is the act of embodying some specialized theoretical and practical premises about the nature and role of perception in molding the universe around us.
> Our world is only one in a cluster of consecutive worlds, arranged like the layers of an onion. Even though we have been energetically conditioned to perceive solely our world, we still have the capability of entering into those other realms, which are as real, unique, absolute, and engulfing as our own world is.
> For us to perceive those other realms, not only do we have to covet them but we need to have sufficient energy to seize them. Their existence is constant and independent of our awareness, but their inaccessibility is entirely a consequence of our energetic conditioning. In other words, simply and solely because of that conditioning, we are compelled to assume that the world of daily life is the one and only possible world.
> Believing that our energetic conditioning is correctable, sorcerers of ancient times developed a set of practices designed to recondition our energetic capabilities to perceive. They called this set of practices the art of dreaming . It\'s the gateway to infinity.
> Through dreaming we can perceive other worlds, which we can certainly describe, but we can\'t describe what makes us perceive them. Yet we can feel how dreaming opens up those other realms. Dreaming seems to be a sensation--a process in our bodies, an awareness in our minds.


----------



## metsystem (Jun 28, 2008)

Finally some one gets on the Don Juan Matus band wagon!!! +1


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

lol, you're making lucid dreaming sound complicated. I've been able to control my dreams since I was a KID, so it obviously isn't that hard to do. But yeah, you have to know you're dreaming, or you won't get far.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 29, 2008)

I had to learn to control my dreams...I have some of the most frightening, realistic nightmares ever.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, you're making lucid dreaming sound complicated. I've been able to control my dreams since I was a KID, so it obviously isn't that hard to do. But yeah, you have to know you're dreaming, or you won't get far.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 29, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> The Art of Dreaming
> 
> Learn how to go into a dream consciously as your body falls asleep and mind stays awake.... And learn how to recognize the dream state so that you can realize you are dreaming and thus change the dream.
> 
> Those are the two methods for lucid dreaming. I think that Being able to go into a dream has a much broader use... As one can leave their body during this, or travel to whatever realm is wished. Its a point of consciousness where you relinquish control over your physical body and focus all energy into the mind. And at this point you have no control over your body, or your head, but you have a crisp clarity of thought as you are in a different plane. Everything at first is black, until you decide what you want to do, a simple thought can create a entire dream.


I haven't seen the movie since it came out but it stared cuba gooding j.r and robin williams. This reminds me of that movie. I think it's robin williams that is learning how to manifest all this stuff in this garden like place then later goes to the dark depths. It's probably not quite related to this stuff but the images I remember of it are very similar.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

You guys dream in color, right? I always assumed everyone did, until a friend of mine told her she dreams in black and white, ALWAYS. She was shocked that I dream in color.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 29, 2008)

I dream in hi def color, 1080i


----------



## metsystem (Jun 29, 2008)

My dreams have been getting more musical lately, WITH RANDOM RANDOM completely original songs. like some times theres story lines with new bands and they have there own sets with killer lyrics and all or other times its just some characters theme music.
BBIIIIGGG smaaalll BIGGGG smaaaalll theres only bigg small. and then some dude whos body and head randomly grow and shrink jumps out and my malt off cock tails turn into licorice and candy canes and i can no longer defeat the 'bad guys' and and and. time for work.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 30, 2008)

What dreams may come


mexiblunt said:


> I haven't seen the movie since it came out but it stared cuba gooding j.r and robin williams. This reminds me of that movie. I think it's robin williams that is learning how to manifest all this stuff in this garden like place then later goes to the dark depths. It's probably not quite related to this stuff but the images I remember of it are very similar.


----------



## NowIKnow (Jun 30, 2008)

It's tough to say what's what. dreams and wake kind of mingle in memory for me.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a dream the other night where I was running from the cops. I was outrunning them, and it occurred to me: "Hey, I'm outrunning COPS? I must be dreaming!" and then I started flapping my arms and I flew away...

Woke up shortly after that. I was disappointed, I was planning on making it a damn good dream.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jul 2, 2008)

recently after seeing this post, ive been dreaming more...


----------



## soulflyx2k (Jul 2, 2008)

Use western methods to understand how lucid dreaming happens, but thats as far as any western knowledge will get you. The rest will require a sense of spirituality, non separation. Also, When you are in the lucid state, no amount of determination will keep you lucid, you must let yourself BE lucid.... Or you will become frusterated =).
<br><br>
This is a whole new way of living, being in lucid state
<br>


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 2, 2008)

i had a dream about me moving into a gorgeous mansion. well beyond anything i could afford in real life. i dont have much money right now and want to move out of my current place so badly. the house in my dreams was huge with hard marble everywhere. i was so happy in that dream that i was dissapointed to wake up to my regular life.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 2, 2008)

I heard that houses in dreams represent You, the dreamer...maybe youre thinking of fixing yourself up a bit? My houses are always haunted and abandoned.


mastakoosh said:


> i had a dream about me moving into a gorgeous mansion. well beyond anything i could afford in real life. i dont have much money right now and want to move out of my current place so badly. the house in my dreams was huge with hard marble everywhere. i was so happy in that dream that i was dissapointed to wake up to my regular life.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> Use western methods to understand how lucid dreaming happens, but thats as far as any western knowledge will get you. The rest will require a sense of spirituality, non separation. Also, When you are in the lucid state, no amount of determination will keep you lucid, you must let yourself BE lucid.... Or you will become frusterated =).
> <br><br>
> This is a whole new way of living, being in lucid state
> <br>


It's not really a spiritual thing for me. For me, lucid dreaming is all about controlling my dream, and that doesn't mix well with spirituality for me. 



Stoney McFried said:


> I heard that houses in dreams represent You, the dreamer...maybe youre thinking of fixing yourself up a bit? My houses are always haunted and abandoned.


So are you haunted and abandoned?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 2, 2008)

Nah, I think I'm just a nut. WHEEEEEEE!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's not really a spiritual thing for me. For me, lucid dreaming is all about controlling my dream, and that doesn't mix well with spirituality for me.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you haunted and abandoned?


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 4, 2008)

i had a dream that the sky was an ocean. it was raining outside and the sky looked like wind was ripping up some waves.

the same night i had a dream that i saw two moons in the sky at night. one looked normal sized with a thin crescent, the other looked 3-4 times the size of the first moon, also with a thin crescent.

about a month ago i had a dream that there was a massive explosion of light then i came-to at some peaceful, calm place that had the sound of wind chimes and a blue hew everywhere i looked. i saw a giant lake with a mountain behind it, and a wooden house with a native-looking guy messing with wooden poles that moved around what looked like a calendar or something.


there's more detail in these dreams but that's too much reading lol.
what do these dreams mean?


----------



## howhigh123 (Jul 4, 2008)

i had a dream that i was stoned outta my mind with the weed im growing...i woke up and was like DAMN im a pothead..i went to go see my grow cab..and my plants were still there and vegging..


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I heard that houses in dreams represent You, the dreamer...maybe youre thinking of fixing yourself up a bit? My houses are always haunted and abandoned.


 hmm i could use a little change.i am pretty happy with myself but i strive to be a better person. i have had the haunted house dreams. most of my dreams involve all the places i grew up. i moved to 8 different states growing up. sometimes i dont think i have any clue to what my dreams mean. i once had a dream about a platter and once i pulled the the lid off my grandmothers head was on it. that was pretty weird and scary. it was years after she died of health reasons. i was like, what the hell did that dream mean? all i know is i loved her a lot when she was alive.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe it just meant that your grandmother is still something you havent finished grieving over...I dunno...I'm no psychiatrist.


mastakoosh said:


> hmm i could use a little change.i am pretty happy with myself but i strive to be a better person. i have had the haunted house dreams. most of my dreams involve all the places i grew up. i moved to 8 different states growing up. sometimes i dont think i have any clue to what my dreams mean. i once had a dream about a platter and once i pulled the the lid off my grandmothers head was on it. that was pretty weird and scary. it was years after she died of health reasons. i was like, what the hell did that dream mean? all i know is i loved her a lot when she was alive.


----------



## NowIKnow (Jul 7, 2008)

A Dream can mean what you'd like it to, IMHO. 

....'Cause that way it's always true


----------

